
Data leak: Quarter of a million Brazilian customers exposed - eddieoz
https://www.safetydetectives.com/blog/natura-leak-report/
======
eddieoz
The importance of data minimisation: Natura (Brazilian cosmetics company)
exposed 192 million records with personally identifiable information,
including payment gateway access tokens.

